# Supplements for Muscle/Bone Injury Recovery?



## JCBourne (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been getting injured way easier lately and some old injuries aren't healing correctly. Is there any supplements people recommend that are proven, or are highly praised and not just bull crap hyped stuff?


----------



## squigader (Feb 21, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> I've been getting injured way easier lately and some old injuries aren't healing correctly. Is there any supplements people recommend that are proven, or are highly praised and not just bull crap hyped stuff?



It's hard to tell without some more info - is it chiefly muscular/bone/ligament? What is the injury in particular, how did you get it, how long have you had it?

Glucosamine if it's been about the supporting structures (cartilage, ligaments) is a great bet.

Get a ton of calcium for bones (get the pills if you find that more convenient, otherwise milk).

Being on a cut will also slow down recovery quite a bit.

I'm assuming you're already taking a multi-vitamin, fish oil, and vitamin C though right?

If you're interested in something beyond supplements, peptides and AAS are all pretty much guaranteed to fix the minor stuff up, depending on what it is.


----------



## Marc57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Everything stated by JC Bourne is right-on.  Protein in all formsl aids muscle recovery and thats probably goes without saying - make sure you're on track with ample dietary and supplemental sources.  A decent creatine aids nutrient transport and cellular-nutrient hold.  Condroiten;glucosamine/MSM has been mentioned,  Consider a Cissus too.  JCB mentioned Vit C and fish oils - the latter, excellent anti-inflam properties and of course Vit C is the building block of soft tissue - tendons, ligaments and cartilage.  - MH


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 27, 2012)

good read.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 27, 2012)

Not sure what exactly in my shoulder is damaged, I believe its related to a accident I had years ago. 

Had bloodwork done on many different things, everything came back great so I don't know what to say or why it is happening.


----------



## squigader (Feb 28, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> Not sure what exactly in my shoulder is damaged, I believe its related to a accident I had years ago.
> 
> Had bloodwork done on many different things, everything came back great so I don't know what to say or why it is happening.



Have you seen a physiotherapist? I'm guessing it's something related to your ligaments or tendons seeing as it's lasted so long... nothing but time, good nutrition (take your multi and vitamin C), and maybe HGH will help you.


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 28, 2012)

glucosomin/condroitin/msm and  fish oil works for me - my buddies swear by  cissus - but yrmv.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 28, 2012)

i take glucosamine+MSM+the cissous to combat knee pains...helps a little bit but i probably should see a dr about the knee pains


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 28, 2012)

squigader said:


> Have you seen a physiotherapist? I'm guessing it's something related to your ligaments or tendons seeing as it's lasted so long... nothing but time, good nutrition (take your multi and vitamin C), and maybe HGH will help you.



I haven't. I plan on seeing a pain specialist and a few ones for my back problems but will address the rest of my issues.

I think i'm going to start taking fish oil again, doctor suggested I could add it to my diet.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 28, 2012)

Cissus, MSM, fish oil all work.  As for a real solution, deca has been proven in various studies to work excellent on bone density improvement, collagen synthesis and relief of joint pain.  I think due to the fact deca is a steroid and people need to take test with it doctors won't prescribe it even though it is FDA approved.  Ask your doctor about it, worst case is he/she says no.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 28, 2012)

Plan on running deca with a upcoming cycle actually. Last time I don't remember it doing much as far as joint care, but that was awhile ago and I wasn't as banged up as I'm now.

I've decided against lifting really heavy anymore and just staying with a decent weight.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 28, 2012)

Excellant post oufinny and well said. 



oufinny said:


> Cissus, MSM, fish oil all work. As for a real solution, deca has been proven in various studies to work excellent on bone density improvement, collagen synthesis and relief of joint pain. I think due to the fact deca is a steroid and people need to take test with it doctors won't prescribe it even though it is FDA approved. Ask your doctor about it, worst case is he/she says no.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 28, 2012)

*My Thoughts exactly*



squigader said:


> It's hard to tell without some more info - is it chiefly muscular/bone/ligament? What is the injury in particular, how did you get it, how long have you had it?
> 
> Glucosamine if it's been about the supporting structures (cartilage, ligaments) is a great bet.
> 
> ...


 He clearly knows me. These are my words. Just typed from another user and another computer. Great Post Stick to this above!


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 2, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> glucosomin/condroitin/msm and  fish oil works for me - my buddies swear by  cissus - but yrmv.



USP Labs Cissus Rx works.  Not just for me but everyone I've recommended it to that had an injury.  Buy it.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been using Cissus since coming off shoulder surgery and have noticed a big difference. I get the bulk off Orbit.


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 5, 2013)

Cissus has worked for me as well. Maybe placebo effect but I've used several different mfg brands and USP cissus rx  works best for me. Same with msm, the liquid msm works better than caps, tastes like ass but works well

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 5, 2013)

fish oil and vitamins help but don't expect miracles from them, as far as your injuries are concerned sometimes minor tendon and ligament injuries are very hard to detect by imaging and MRI and can take a long time to totally heal. as far as bones are concerned there are prescription medication or injections that help, but are only prescribed when necessary because of  side effects. but when it comes to using steroids and hormones to heal your injuries i do not recommend that option for many reasons and it will not do miracles either and some steroids even aggravate your injuries. sometimes cortisone shots are used for inflamation of the joints tendons and ligaments but it is the last option the doctor will resort to because in the long run it can make more damage than good especially if the shot is not done with perfect precision.
i would say take some days off and relax and see how you feel, perhaps you are just overworking yourself


----------

